# To the river!!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

took Cesar down to the river so i could put a lead on him and make him swim circles round me till he was exhuasted.
well before we did that it was so beautiful we went walking up the river first, heres some pics


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

then while there some kids came to play and showed me the frog the caught and then were catching minnows in a net,cesar wanted to be apart of the action and the kids didnt seem to mind


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful scenery, beautiful dog. Awesome pictures. AND that scary bull terrier didn't even eat those kids! Wow. LOL

He has a great life thanks to you.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks so peaceful and beautiful there.
I bet Cesar had a great time playing in the water!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

he did,and i did too, came home soaking wet and coverd in mudd and sand


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It was probably good for both of you to go somewhere peaceful, and watch Cesar have fun!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> he did,and i did too, came home soaking wet and coverd in mudd and sand


That is usually always an end to a good day


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Cesar is such a great dog! I just love him, he's so handsome. You've done a great job raising him, and I see he's off leash without the vibration collar! That's great!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

What a lucky dog to be near such beautiful wilderness... well, lucky human, too. 

Looks like a great time!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

beautiful shots, I'd love to go there! 

Does he like swimming?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i think he would like swimming better if he had a life vest, he enjoys it but he seems to get a little worried when he starts to sink due to his weight, he REALLy liked it when i would hold him around the ribs and let him paddle, he liked it so much he decided to not even bother paddling 


DEFF going to take him out swimming every day,now that the water is warm anough for me to go too!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

looks like an awesome place for a hike, love it


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

gorgeous scenery!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he's so beautiful....he's built like a brick you know what...such a solid muscular dog. must be all those hours on the tread mill LOL 

love me some cesar.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He's such a good boy. Gosh, thats a lovely spot you've got there, I envy you guys who can go to a fresh water area and not have to worry about gators. He's got a pretty good life, huh?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like a fun spot! I love it. He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awww man that looks like such a fun day! I wish I'd been doing something like that - instead of working!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Those pictures are beautiful. Cesar is stunning, such a handsome boy! Such a happy and lucky doggy to be living with you


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Really enjoyed looking at your beautiful pictures. Looks like your pooch likes the water.


----------

